# Flat  tire / broken bead...



## Shari (Oct 26, 2012)

So... went to organize the garage for winter and wanted to move out a spare riding lawn mower but a tire was flat. Hooked it up to the air compressor - no go, the bead was broken.

Dang! I REALLY didn't want to take the tire in a shop for repair.....

So now what........... 

Then I remembered something I'd read somewhere so I thought I'd gave it a try:

1. Pulled the tire/rim from the mower (didn't have to do this but wanted to get the tire up on a workbench - easier to work on it.  ).
2. Mixed up a bit of liquid dishwashing soap & water (about 1/3 soap 2/3 water) & swabbed the bead of the tire and the rim.
3. Wrapped a rope around the tread of the tire & tied a knot.
4. Stuck a screw driver under the rope and twisted the rope around and around and around the screw driver. I twisted the rope until the tread collasped.
5. Took a 3# hammer and coerced the side wall of the tire.
6. Attached the compressor to the tire again and felt the air starting to flow into the tire.
7. Untwisted the screw driver, removed rope, and filled the tire.

Bingo! Good to go!


----------



## Gary_602z (Oct 26, 2012)

Ether and a lighter works also! I wouldn't recommend it but have seen it done.

Gary


----------



## heat seeker (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorta like this:


----------



## WellSeasoned (Oct 26, 2012)

A ratchet strap too. Good to go


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 26, 2012)

Go to the kitchen, get the can of Crisco and then fill the opening between the rim and the tire. Air it up. Works like a champ.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Oct 26, 2012)

I've used both the ratchet strap and the starting fluid methods. The strap is much better on my nerves.
If you do decide to try the starting fluid way be sure to take out the valve core, if not you'll have a beaded tire but you'll have to break it back down to put a new valve stem in .

Oh yea, way to use your noodle Shari, lots of folks out there wouldn't have figured it out.


----------



## Shari (Oct 27, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> A ratchet strap too. Good to go


 
Yeah, I tried a ratchet strap first but:

1.  Strap was too wide.
2.  Tire tread was too narrow.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 27, 2012)

excellent job, you have done this before............


----------



## TMonter (Oct 27, 2012)

+1 on the ratchet strap. I had the issue on my tiller this spring and the ratchet strap worked perfectly for re-seating the tire.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 28, 2012)

The few times this has happened to me I've just thunked the side wall a few times with a rubber mallet while filling it and it has worked.


----------



## Ehouse (Oct 28, 2012)

Lots of times, my small compressor won't have enough air pressure fast enough to seat the bead.  I take the rim and tire off and bring it to the corner gas station (free air) , bingo!

Ehouse


----------



## Whitepine2 (Oct 28, 2012)

You might try putting some antifreeze in tire and it wont go flat.Just enough to cover the inside. You might try an air tank with about a 1"1/2 pipe outlet with a 1/4 turn valve fill with air and let it go at the bead usually this will set the tire on rim. I made one from an old air tank from truck equipped with air beaks,don't need it but a few times a year but works well


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 29, 2012)

Wish I would have read this before I replaced the tire on my tiler this spring!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 29, 2012)

Ratchet strap? I hate those things. I prefer motorcycle cinch-type straps for everything I need to secure...
As far as seating a bead. I just use the belt off my pants. It's worked fine on both my wheelbarrow, my  
snowblower & my boat trailer. Just pull it tight like a strap wrench would. Once the soapy bead contacts
the rim, it'll snap right into position from the air pressure...


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 29, 2012)

Whitepine2 said:


> You might try putting some antifreeze in tire and it wont go flat.Just enough to cover the inside. You might try an air tank with about a 1"1/2 pipe outlet with a 1/4 turn valve fill with air and let it go at the bead usually this will set the tire on rim. I made one from an old air tank from truck equipped with air beaks,don't need it but a few times a year but works well



The Cheetah, the cat sass for truck tires. Not sure how well it would work on a mower tire, though. I have seated beads with every method you can imagine, and nothing works better.


----------



## lukem (Oct 29, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> The Cheetah, the cat sass for truck tires. Not sure how well it would work on a mower tire, though. I have seated beads with every method you can imagine, and nothing works better.


 
It worked on one of my ATV tires the other day.


----------



## osagebow (Oct 30, 2012)

I've just stood on the tire after wetting it with soapy water and bounced while my son ran the compressor. It worked fine on my mower and trailer tires..


----------

